# The Dog & Cat Meat Trade in Asia



## Sally G (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 
Glad to be here amongst so many pet lovers 
I have used the search facility & can't find any other posts relating to this subject (only on awful Chinese farm furs) so hope I am not repeating any information contained here already within this forum. 
My reason for joining you here is in an attempt to raise awareness about the Dog & Cat Meat Trade - as I knew nothing about it myself up until a few months ago - in spite of travelling widely & having worked with & owned dogs & cats all my life. 
I have put together a collection of information - videos, news articles, photos, organisations who are attempting to fight this & there's also a collection of petitions. They contain information that is not suitable for children & may be upsetting to some of you - I am sorry about this but feel it is important to share this with you - as fellow animal lovers - so that you are equipped to do something about this situation - should you choose to.... Ignorance is not always bliss & I certainly wish that someone had made me aware about this trade earlier so that I could try & help stop these poor dogs & cats terrible suffering 
Here is the link to my Pinterest Boards: 
Sally Goodall (sallygoodall) on Pinterest 
and if you are in the UK here a link to a very important UK GOVERNMENT Petition. If you choose to sign it please don't forget to verify your signature via the email address you give them - or it won't count. 
If you are able to share it with others who may also wish to help that would be great. I know that some of you will have signed many other petitions re this subject but this is different as it's to the UK gov - it's the same sort that Brain May used to get the badger cull debated in the commons. We need 10,000 signitures & DEFRA have said that they'll act. 
Urge the South Korean Government to Respect Global Animal Protection Laws and Oppose Legalization of the Dog Meat Trade - e-petitions 
The "Cause" where you can read other people's comments about this trade ia here:
British Citizens and UK Residents help to Stop the Dog and Cat Meat Trade in Korea! | causes.com
If you are not in the UK here is an equally important petition which you can vote for:
INSIST THE SOUTH KOREAN GOVERNMENT ENFORCE ANIMAL WELFARE LAWS AND BAN THE ILLEGAL INDUSTRY OF DOG AND CAT MEAT
Many thanks for reading this post & for any help that you give to this cause 
Sally x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Have signed the petitions and i also donate to the Animal Kingdom Foundation, who rescue dogs of the back of vans going to be slaughter, the people who work there risk there lives saving these dogs, as the people who are involved in the slaughter of the dogs are usually armed.

http://dogrescuefareast.webs.com/apps/profile/59006764/videos/?view_type=1

http://dogrescuefareast.webs.com/

I tend to donate (which isnt much but as much as i can afford) or i buy the books written by workers of AFK which are well worth the money for example

A DOG CALLED "ANGEL" by Gary Edwards: Literature & Fiction | Blurb Books

all proceeds go to the rescue. (sorry mod if this isn't allowed)

About 5/6 years ago i was a bit blinded by the whole 'they eat dogs' i thought it was a sort of myth, just something people said but wasn't true.


----------



## Rottiemama (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. Just yesterday a few of us were talking not only about the dog/cat meat trade in certain Asian countries, but also about these self same countries role in the scurge that is rhino poaching here in South Africa.
You have actually given me an idea 

I think I should post the link to our latest Petition with regard to poaching, and see if the good people here would be kind enough to sign it.
Our government need as many kicks up their #@$%& as what I can collect.


----------



## christianrene (Nov 19, 2012)

It's good that you post this as it raises the awareness of people about the dog and cat meat trade in Asian countries. I sure hope those who are behind these unjust actions will be punished by the law accordingly.


----------

